# Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€



## Shimano95 (14. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute

Ich weiß sufu und google bla bla bla
Hab ich alles gemacht nur irgendwie nichts richtiges für mich gefunden

Würde mal gerne paar karpfenruten von euch hören die zwischen 50 und 80 € kosten.
Kommt mir jetzt aber bitte nicht mit spar lieber noch 10 jahre und kauf dir dann was gescheites
Es muss doch nicht immer schlecht sein wenns auch bisschen billiger ist.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Wickedstyler (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

also ich fische ne sänger rookie carp und bin superzufrieden mit .. schöner dünner blank gut verarbeitet ..
aso ich hab sie in 3,60m mit 3,25 lbs .. ziehe 113g fox-bleie voll durch ohne knacken .. blank läd sich gut auf ..

http://www.google.de/search?sourceid=navclient&aq=0&oq=s%c3%a4nger+rookie+car&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4ACAW_deDE363DE363&q=s%c3%a4nger+rookie+carp&gs_upl=0l0l0l1260896lllllllllll0&aqi=g1g-bsK1g-bK1&pbx=1#q=s%C3%A4nger+rookie+carp&hl=de&rlz=1T4ACAW_deDE363DE363&prmd=imvns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=hOTZT6OmB8jOsgbEx5D4Bw&ved=0CG8QrQQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=4c2ba622fba46942&biw=1280&bih=812


----------



## Stoney0066 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

hm... dazu gibt es eigentlich genug threads hier... vielleicht mal ein bisschen besser suchen! ;-)

aber um deine frage beantworten zu können sollte man noch ein paar eckdaten kennen... 

willst du werfen? wie weit? welches gewicht? willst du mit boot auslegen?
was für ein gewässer? zu erwartende fische? größen? etc...


----------



## allrounderab (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

die Yaris Ruten im Doppelpack von AM-Angelsport

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-Carp-12ft-275lb-PAARPREIS_c159_p15419_x2.htm

wurden und werden hier im Board auch des öfteren gelobt, ich dachte mir für den Preis kann man nicht viel falsch machen, und tatsächlci sind das sehr solide Ruten. Habe damit erst kürzlich einen 94cm und 86cm Aal gefangen, alles ohne jegliche Probleme.
Wenn es nicht das feinste vom feinsten sein muss würde ich diese nehmen.


----------



## Shimano95 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

Dachte mir schon dass die yaris ruten kommen
Ich hab eine und bin maßlos enttäuscht, die ringe sind ALLE ohne ausnahme schief auf dem blank damit hängt meine rute total schief und komisch auf meinen rutenhalter

So nun noch ein paar infos hab ich vergessen sry deswegen
Gewässer: fluss, kanal wo 100g reichen
Ein 8ha weiher ein 15 ha und ein 16 ha gewässer also große wurfweiten müssen da nicht erreicht werden, dennoch sind fische bis 40pfd drinnen wenn auch nur wenige
Durchschnittlich sind zu erwarten 15 - 30pfd karpfen

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Carp-MV (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

Kann auch immer wieder die DAM Onliner Carp empfehlen. Super günstig und trotzdem eine wirklich gute und sauber verarbeitete Rute. Mit der kleinsten 330cm - 2.50lbs Version habe ich gerade vor einigen Tagen ein Hecht von knapp 8kg gedrillt und die Rute kam nicht mal annähernd an ihre Grenzen....
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...italen-fang/dam-onliner-carp-ruten/detail.jsf

Wenn du es noch ein bisschen edler magst, diese aus dem folgenenden Link ist auch ein feines Gerät. Von dieser hab ich auch eine in Betrieb und sie ist Optisch natürlich etwas hochwertiger als die DAM. Aber von der reinen Leistung & Handling ist sie auch nicht besser oder schlechter als die DAM. Das ist Geschmackssache am Ende.... ;-)
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ten/quantum-radical-pro-carp-ruten/detail.jsf


----------



## allrounderab (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

meine Yaris sind von der Verarbeitung gut, wenn nicht kann man sie ja immer noch zurück schicken, also ich für meinen Teil bin zufrieden.


----------



## Royal-Class (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

Chub Snooper, Chub Outcast, Chub S-Plus.
Preis/Leistung bombe!!


----------



## TS33 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

YAD Springhill KEV Carp!!!
In dem Preissegment gibts keine bessere!!!!


----------



## welsstipper (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

komisch ich habe mir auch die yaris ruten gekauft und bin super zufrieden ... ok die optik ist nicht die beste .... na und die rute soll fische fangen und nicht gut aussehen .... 

wenn du pech mit deiner rute hast/hattest dann schick sie doch einfach zurück bzw reklamiere das und ich denke du kriegst sofort ne neue .... 

in der untersten preisklasse gibt es nichts besser (meine meinung) 

sonst gebrauchte bei ebay ... fox warrior kriegste teilweise auch schon für 60- 70 € gebraucht versteht sich


----------



## onda (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

Hallo, ich habe schon ein paar Jahre diese Ruten in Gebrauch und bin sehr zufrieden damit:
2x Shimano Alivio Specimen Carp 12" 2,5lbs für die Uferfischerei ca. 40,--p.St. bei nordfishing
2x Fox Warrior ES 12" 3lbs ca. 80,-- b. Wilkerling

Sind beides Super Ruten und ich habe schon viele Fische damit gefangen.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## SharkAndFish (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

Für 50 Euro kannst du meine Karpfenrute , inklu. 2 dauerhafte Boilies (mit Schrei Effekt wenn du sie mit der Boilienadel durchstrichst)
3lbs 

Nein Spaß beiseite 

YAD Springhill KEV Carp << Freund sagt TOP 

DAM Onliner Carp << 1A 

 

Lg Alex #6


----------



## lukassohn (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

Spro Royalty Carp was besseres kaum zu bekommen für 59 bei der Angel Domäne Hammergeile Ruten


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*



SharkAndFish schrieb:


> Für 50 Euro kannst du meine Karpfenrute , inklu. 2 dauerhafte Boilies (mit Schrei Effekt wenn du sie mit der Boilienadel durchstrichst)
> 3lbs
> 
> Nein Spaß beiseite
> ...



Sag ich auch, ist ein Überflieger in der Preisklasse, der Fox Warrior ES & Co. locker abhängt!
Die von lukassohn genannte Spro ist ebenfalls ein "Geheimtipp".


----------



## hecht98 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

Ich hab die Fox Warrior ES Wilkerling Edition für 70€ 12ft 3lbs, bin sehr zu frieden, bei der Rute macht selbst nen 15pfünder spaß


----------



## TS33 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*



SharkAndFish schrieb:


> YAD Springhill KEV Carp << Freund sagt TOP
> 
> #6



sag ich doch:g


----------



## redfeed (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

http://www.germantackle.de/Fox-Karpfenrute-Warrior-S-12ft-36-m-275-lb 


du willst was gescheites ... :m:m


----------



## MAST_PROD (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

FOX Warrior S gibts für 69€, die ist aber beim Wurf nicht so optimal.

DAM MAD D-Fender 2 gibts schon für 49€ und ist eine super Karpfenrute...

Wenn wir schon bein Thema sind. Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen FOX Warrior ES und FOX Warrior S und MAD D-Fender 2 und MAD D-Fender 2 UK?

Hat jemand ein Plan 

Gruß


----------



## S.Lorenzen (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*



lukassohn schrieb:


> Spro Royalty Carp was besseres kaum zu bekommen für 59 bei der Angel Domäne Hammergeile Ruten



Die Ruten fische ich auch! Einfach nur der Hammer für den Preis:k


----------



## noob4ever (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

*zwischen 50 und 80 Euro haste eingltich eine super Auswahl, nimm aber keine Yaris Ruten oder DAM Onliner.. ok die Onliner ist echt nicht schlecht, aber dick und passt nicht in alle Bissanzeiger und Rutenauflagen, sollte man wissen...

Allgemeint wurde 50-80€ Euro gesagt, da verstehe ich nicht warum man mit 30€ Ruten ankommt...

Also, ich würde ich dir Ruten von 3 lbs empfehlen (wenns weicher sein soll aber mindestens 2,75lbs), mir fallen diese hier ein:

-Fox Warrior S
-Chup S Plus
-DAM MAD Vanguard (wichtig: 2-teilig)

Alle drei sind super Ruten und kosten ca. je 70€

Kleier Tipp: Hier im Board werden oft gute gebrauchte Ruten für wenig Geld angeboten.
*


----------



## moe7 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*



noob4ever schrieb:


> Allgemeint wurde 50-80€ Euro gesagt, da verstehe ich nicht warum man mit 30€ Ruten ankommt...



weil die Yaris für das Geld nicht schlecht sind!
Am WE einen 28Pfd. Schuppi damit ohne Probleme gedrillt. Wo ist das Problem?

Zur Daiwa Black Widow kann ich da keinen Unterschied feststellen.

Ich fische auch noch 2 DAM Andy Little Carp in 2,5lbs. Die haben mal richtig Patte gekostet, fangen aber auch keine größeren Fische.


----------



## noob4ever (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

Ich meine halt wenn jemand bereit ist 50-80 auszugeben und man ihm dann den DAM-Onliner-Prügel an den Kopf wirft... Ich habe so eine in der Ecke liegen, und die passt nicht mal auf meine Bissanzeiger. Als Spotrute würde ich diese empfehlen.

Zu den Yaris kann ich nichts sagen, allgemein ist es halt so ein ebay-Produkt vom ich nichts halte, alleine schon wenn man sich die Zelte (Bivvy/Dome) anschaut, die sehen aus wie ALDI-Zelte nur halt in einer schönen Farbe und das für über 100€.

ABER 
hier ist ein super Beitrag zu den Billigruten Yaris/Trend
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214287


----------



## Dicker Ritter :D (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

noob4ever: die vanfuard zu kaufen, ist reine geldverschwendung. 
die d-fender sind genau das selbe, nur in nem anderen kostüm. also ich muss sagen, dass mir das mit diesem roten lack da überhaupt nicht gefällt. 

also ich kann dir die d-fender empfehlen. die hab ich mir auch vor kurzem geholt und konnte nix "schlimmes" feststellen ..


----------



## noob4ever (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

Ja man kommt auch mit weniger aus... 
Ist aber nicht das Thema hier... 
Wenn du eine D-Fender vorschlagen willst, dann tu es, aber mach meine Vorschläge nicht schlecht nur weil dir die Optik nicht gefällt.
Fakt ist die Vanguard gibts es mittlerweile für 70€ (früher 120€) und diese ist hochwertiger verarbeitet als D-Fender (was nur die Einstiegsserie von MAD ist) ...Vanguard hat auch bessere und schönere Griffstücke, Fuji Rollenhalten, höherwertiges Carbon...
Die D-fender ist wird als Allrounder-Rute deklariert und ist spürbar weicher in der Aktion.


----------



## Fischfiete (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

He,

ich habe auch mit den Carp onliner begonnen, es ist eine günstige Einsteigerrute die auch 22 Pfünder aushält.

Ich persönlich favortisiere die quantum-radical-pro-carp-ruten 3,60er Länge und 3 lbs. Eine tolle Rute. Kostenpunkt um die 50 €.

Gruß


----------



## Thxmpsxn (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

Hi,
ich habe zwei Anaconda Base Carp in 2,75 lb und 12 ft. Sind zwar dreigeteilt, haben aber trotzdem eine schöne Aktion, wie ich letztens mit einem 36 Pfd Spiegler im Drill sehen konnte. Mein bis dato größter. 
Dazu haben diesen Ruten einen sehr dünnen Blank und eine recht gute Verarbeitung. Hervorzuhheben wäre auch der groß dimensionierte Spitzenring. Auch größere Wurfweiten sind kein Problem. Mit diesen Ruten lässt es sich gut auswerfen. Nutze diesen Ruten auch zum fischen auf Hecht und Zander mit Köfi. Auch da machen sie eine gute Figur.
Gibst schon ab ca. 65 Euronen. Schau auch mal bei www.nordfishing77.at vorbei. Die haben in deiner Preisspanne öfters ganz gute Angebote. Habe bei denen schon einiges bestellt, lief alles ohne Probleme.#6
Aber alles in allem bieten die Anaconda Base Ruten ein wirklich gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.#h


----------



## Shimano95 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

Hat sich erledigt hab bei nem sonderangebot zugeschlagen die ruten hätten eigentlich jeweils 130€ gekostet hab sie für je 45€ bekommen also schnäppchen gemacht


----------



## Thxmpsxn (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

Na is doch super. Viel Petri mit den Ruten!


----------



## Fischfiete (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*



Shimano95 schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt hab bei nem sonderangebot zugeschlagen die ruten hätten eigentlich jeweils 130€ gekostet hab sie für je 45€ bekommen also schnäppchen gemacht



na nun wären für uns mal die technischen Daten zu den Ruten interessant ....


----------



## noob4ever (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

welche sind es geworden?


----------



## Shimano95 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

Pro carp carpforce 12" 2.75lbs rund 130€ haben die als uvp


----------



## lukassohn (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

Das sind doch Cormoran Ruten? oder?


----------



## NR.9 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

Also die Carp Force bekommt man im Netz überall ab 60-80€ die 130€ waren mal der Listenpreis beim Marktantritt... 

Das die Rute von Cormoran ist soll nicht stören ... die arbeiten auch nicht schlechter als DAM CHUB oder sonstwer - das beruht doch nur auf schlechte Erfahrungen von vor fast 20 Jahren.

Viel Glück mit den neuen Ruten


----------



## Shimano95 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

Also für 60€ hab ich die nirgends gesehn billigstes war bisher 95€ !!!


----------



## moe7 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*



Shimano95 schrieb:


> Also für 60€ hab ich die nirgends gesehn billigstes war bisher 95€ !!!



http://www.angel-discount24.de/cormoran-carp-carp-force-karpfenrute-360m-275lbs-p-8591.html


----------



## Shimano95 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

Is mir jetz eig auch schei...egal 
45€ war auf jedenfall nicht viel für die rute und die sind echt sau gut....


----------



## Lucius (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*



noob4ever schrieb:


> *
> 
> Allgemeint wurde 50-80€ Euro gesagt, da verstehe ich nicht warum man mit 30€ Ruten ankommt...
> 
> *





noob4ever schrieb:


> Wenn du eine D-Fender vorschlagen willst, dann tu es, aber mach meine  Vorschläge nicht schlecht nur weil dir die Optik nicht gefällt.



Nix für ungut, aber spielen bei dir grad die monatlichen Hormone verrückt, oder warum zickst du die Leute hier so an!?............

Just Jokin....:m


----------



## Rxbinhx (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfenruten zwischen 50 und 80€*

Ich kann dir sehr die Shimano Catana empfehlen.
Ich fische sie bereits seit 4 Jahren in 2,75lb und bin mit beiden absolut zufrieden!!
Im Internet habe ich sie jetzt nicht fuer 80 Eurp
gefunden. 
Aber ich habe sie bereits vor 4 Jahren bei M&R Angelgeräte fuer je 50 Euro bekommen!! Vllt einfach mal anrufen und fragen ob sie noch welche haben


----------

